# Dormer bungalow insulation - please help



## sugarnomilk (Jul 18, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I wonder if you could help me.

Basically, we have got 1.5 storey bungalow where space upstairs has been converted to living space as per diagram below.

However, it is extremely hot upstairs and I assume it will be extremely cold in winter (we only moved in 2 weeks ago) so haven’t had a chance to experience winter yet. In terms of summer when its 22outside its about 28-30 degrees inside.

Luckily, roof is getting replaced. Therefore it can be insulated properly. Rafters are only 12cm in depth though. But which approach would be better?









Do I ask for sloppy part (#3) to be insulated, with Kingspan, possibly 75mm to leaving about 50mm air gap, putting. Vented ridge tiles at the top and then improving the insulation (#1 and #2)?
Do I ask for a “warm roof”? insulating from top to bottom with 75mm kingspan? Can I leave insulation in #1 and #2 parts of the roof in this instance or shall it be removed as it will compromise the effectiveness and sweat inside?
If I go for option 2, do I still leaving air gap for some circulation? Can I leave insulation in #1 and #2 parts of the roof in this instance or shall it be removed as it will compromise the effectiveness and sweat inside?


----------

